# wlan0 only works when compiled as M

## indietrash

I have an Intel 5100 wifi card that doesn't show. I have the correct kernel settings (iwlagn) and the right ucode (iwl5000). the wlan0 interface doesn't appear with ifconfig though. possible errors?Last edited by indietrash on Tue Sep 29, 2009 7:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, make sure that you have this :

```

--- Wireless

{M}   Improved wireless configuration API (NEW)

-*-   Wireless extensions

[*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files (NEW)               

<M>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers                                                                                       

<M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                                                   

Rate control algorithm selection  --->                                                                                     

[*]Enable LED triggers (NEW)   

```

```

--- Wireless

<M>   RF switch subsystem support  --->   

        <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector   

```

```

Section Cryptographic API

-*-   Cryptographic algorithm manager   

-*-   Authenc support           

-*-   CBC support   

{*}   ECB support   

-*-   HMAC support             

-*-   MD5 digest algorithm

<M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm     

-*-   SHA1 digest algorithm 

<M>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm         

{*}   AES cipher algorithms         

<M>   AES cipher algorithms (x86_64)       

{*}   ARC4 cipher algorithm           

-*-   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms   

```

```

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)   

<M>   Intel Wireless Wifi   

[*]     Enable LED support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers                                   

[*]     Enable RF kill support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers 

[*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver

[*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

<M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)   

[*]     Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000, and 6050 Series 

```

After that, recompile your kernel, reboot and post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## indietrash

I will try this when I come home from school today (minus the modules - I hate modules). thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

The iwlagn will not work if you use it has module.

Trust me on that, I have been there  :Razz: 

----------

## indietrash

it shows up fine in dmesg now. the kernel is correct. I still don't have a wlan0 interface though. =(

----------

## dmpogo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> The iwlagn will not work if you use it has module.
> 
> Trust me on that, I have been there 

 

Are you joking ? Works great as a module on thinkpad !

----------

## d2_racing

On my T61, I cannot make iwlagn as [*] inside the kernel. When I do that, it crash my wifi connection.

----------

## dmpogo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> On my T61, I cannot make iwlagn as [*] inside the kernel. When I do that, it crash my wifi connection.

 

I thought you meant it is the module [M] that is unstable. Never tried to compile it  into the kernel myself.

----------

## indietrash

I always compile everything into the kernel. modules are meh.

but anyway - still no wlan0 interface guys.  :Sad: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> I always compile everything into the kernel. modules are meh.
> 
> but anyway - still no wlan0 interface guys. 

 

Here I would have adviced to remove and insert back a module and see what dmesg says  :Smile: 

Since that is not an option, what did dmesg say during the boot ?

----------

## indietrash

dmesg gives this at boot: http://dpaste.com/100034

also if anyone could move this to networking that would be good!Last edited by indietrash on Tue Sep 29, 2009 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## indietrash

so I made a module for the first time of my life or so and now the net works. any ideas on why it doesn't when it's hard compiled?

----------

## dmpogo

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> so I made a module for the first time of my life or so and now the net works. any ideas on why it doesn't when it's hard compiled?

 

Since you never posted what dmesg log showed after the boot (and it contains  the messages during the initialization of the driver), how can we tell ?

----------

## indietrash

sorry. I forgot it! have posted it now though.  :Smile: 

http://dpaste.com/100034

----------

## dmpogo

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> sorry. I forgot it! have posted it now though. 
> 
> http://dpaste.com/100034

 

That does not look like dmesg you will get when iwlagn is built in the kernel and there is no iwlagn module.

It looks like an error you get when you try to load the module twice.

----------

## indietrash

well I mean that's the dmesg.log what more can I do

----------

## dmpogo

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> well I mean that's the dmesg.log what more can I do

 

dmesg is changing,  to what moment this snapshot corresponds to ?

----------

## indietrash

c.a. five secs after boot or so.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> so I made a module for the first time of my life or so and now the net works. any ideas on why it doesn't when it's hard compiled?

 

Probably because one can't pass arguments to it if it's built into the kernel, but arguments can be passed to the module. This setup (modules for wireless) has been a default since I came back to Linux.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## indietrash

I've used it without modules forever. it's just now with my new kernel I am having trouble.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Forever? A bit hyperbolic, I'd say. Make it more definite...since which kernel version? 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## indietrash

*forever*. I have *never* used kernel modules.

----------

## d2_racing

Your kernel must be big actually.

Can you post this :

```

gentootux boot # du -h /boot/*

0       /boot/boot

63K     /boot/config-2.6.31-Gentoo-r1

480K    /boot/grub

3,3M    /boot/kernel-2.6.31-Gentoo-r1

12K     /boot/lost+found

1,9M    /boot/System.map

```

----------

## dmpogo

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> c.a. five secs after boot or so.

 

Then there is some problem, are there other iwlagn lines in dmesg ? Could you post the complete dmesg output after boot ?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> *forever*. I have *never* used kernel modules.

 

Well, you really ought to start thinking about doing just that. There are certain operations that only work PROPERLY when compiled as modules. Working and working properly are two different things.

And since this was seen as an error:  *Quote:*   

> c.a. five secs after boot or so.

 

I suggest that the weakness in your unintelligible ("modules are meh") reasoning might be showing through. 

You are welcome to do with your system as you wish. You are free to think modules are meh, or whatever. I have numerous opinions about various and sundry Linux and Gentoo-related issues. I also have machines that work as I want them to, when I want them to without little irritating errors.

Before you condemn, maybe you ought to try it the recommended way, and see if maybe your system likes that better. Remember, this isn't about you getting your way, this is about getting the computer to operate. There is more to computer operation than constantly working on them. Sometimes, it's nice to do work with them.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## indietrash

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Your kernel must be big actually.
> 
> 

 

5.3mb.

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Then there is some problem, are there other iwlagn lines in dmesg ? Could you post the complete dmesg output after boot ?

 

will do this later today.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok no problem, just post the actual result.

----------

